# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  New Frogs from hamm!

## Roidrage

Hey i just packed up my new 2 pyxis from hamm! Im so satisfied with his picks! Beautiful specimens one light green and one dark green! 

The looks for me is 2 males but im not certain. Real happy anyways hehe. Gonna post some photos i took before i put them in the terrarium. Is there any chance i can house them together? The size is about same.

Here they are first 3 pic is of the light one and other 3 the dark

Cheers / Stefan

----------


## Roidrage

2 more

----------


## Don

Very cool.  Nice and congrats on the new buddies.

----------


## Eel Noob

Grats on the pickup. 

Absolutely love the light green one. Want similar one sooo bad.

----------


## Roidrage

> Grats on the pickup. 
> 
> Absolutely love the light green one. Want similar one sooo bad.


 
Thanks! Yeah its real amazing live much much more colorfull  :Smile: ! What do you think of the sex??'


Cheers // Happy

----------


## spencerburgo

> Thanks! Yeah its real amazing live much much more colorfull ! What do you think of the sex??'
> 
> 
> Cheers // Happy


 the first one looks like a male, not sure about the second one though,

cheers spencer.............

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

I would agree ith spencer. Are you aware these are dwarfs?

----------


## Ebony

Congratulations Stefan, Very nice. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kevin1

Congrats on the new frogs. They look a little off though for being adspersus...

----------


## malepyxiefrog

> Congrats on the new frogs. They look a little off though for being adspersus...


Ya, the last pic to me shows that you have at least one dwarf.

----------


## Roidrage

> Congrats on the new frogs. They look a little off though for being adspersus...


 
Man now im scared, is the frogs dwarfs?? damn. They are about 2 inch long.

----------


## Animalnstinct

Congratulations! The 4th picture cracks me up! He looks absolutely hilarious with those bug eyes and silly smirk.

----------


## Roidrage

> Congratulations! The 4th picture cracks me up! He looks absolutely hilarious with those bug eyes and silly smirk.


 
Hehe thanks but now im just wondering if i got ripped of and got Dwarfs (Edulis?) Really hope they are what they said there are  :Confused:

----------


## Eel Noob

They don't look like your typical dwarf or giants, probably one of the undescribed subspecies. I would hang onto them though, they're both very unique.



The light green one looks like a male to me as well.

----------


## Roidrage

> They don't look like your typical dwarf or giants, probably one of the undescribed subspecies. I would hang onto them though, they're both very unique.
> 
> 
> 
> The light green one looks like a male to me as well.


 
Oh man. Thats bad news to my ears. Are you 100% sure they are not giants? Bought them as adspersus as you see in the pictures above...they do look somewhat different from each other, the light green one looks more like my other adspersus?

Heres a few pic

----------


## Roidrage

some more with the light green changed his colors!

----------


## malepyxiefrog

> some more with the light green changed his colors!


Well just think of it. You probavly have a species that non of us never had, so it might be cool to see them grow. :Big Grin:

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

Im sticking with normal dwarfs. Exactly the same as the ones in my local pet shop and they are cb from the pet shop themselves and the parents are 1000% dwarfs.

Its not bad news that youve got dwarfs but it is when youve been sold something you didnt want in the first place.....

----------


## onedge30

Stefan, yes, I would have to say that all three are closer to the dwarf species. The 2 that have a very light visible strip down the back are dwarfs. The first has a much less visible strip, leans toward giants. But all have the head and eye structures of the dwarf.

----------


## Roidrage

> Stefan, yes, I would have to say that all three are closer to the dwarf species. The 2 that have a very light visible strip down the back are dwarfs. The first has a much less visible strip, leans toward giants. But all have the head and eye structures of the dwarf.


 
Ok then i guess they are dwarfs, its only 2 frogs. Guess ill have to wait and feed them and see if the one with the less visibile stripe grows? To bad i bought them Adspersus then when it was that i looked for.

----------


## Eel Noob

Here are the dwarfs we have around here for comparison.

http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...-pictures.html

----------


## Roidrage

> Here are the dwarfs we have around here for comparison.
> 
> http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...-pictures.html


 
Thanks looked through and one is for sure a dwarf, im not 100% on the smaller lighter frog. Looks more lika giant i think, but his eyes is a bit "poppy"..

----------


## malepyxiefrog

> Ok then i guess they are dwarfs, its only 2 frogs. Guess ill have to wait and feed them and see if the one with the less visibile stripe grows? To bad i bought them Adspersus then when it was that i looked for.


Well heres my advice. Next time you feel that you want a pyxie frog look at them closely. I think that dwarfs usually have darker eyes, one yellow line, and lots of yellow under their neck. Also petstores don't know what they are talking about, unless they sell them as Giants which they are not because people don't want dwarfs. I believe that the one with the more yellow is the male, and I think that dwarfs grow big as giants but it just takes longer than usual.

----------


## Roidrage

> Well heres my advice. Next time you feel that you want a pyxie frog look at them closely. I think that dwarfs usually have darker eyes, one yellow line, and lots of yellow under their neck. Also petstores don't know what they are talking about, unless they sell them as Giants which they are not because people don't want dwarfs. I believe that the one with the more yellow is the male, and I think that dwarfs grow big as giants but it just takes longer than usual.


 
Okey thanks for the advice, it wasnt me who picked them up so they just went for big head and "Adspersus" as they said they where. I will not give up finding me a giant male finally i will get one. 

does the dwarfs grow to get that big to? 6 inch?

Cheers / Stefan

----------


## spencerburgo

> Okey thanks for the advice, it wasnt me who picked them up so they just went for big head and "Adspersus" as they said they where. I will not give up finding me a giant male finally i will get one. 
> 
> does the dwarfs grow to get that big to? 6 inch?
> 
> Cheers / Stefan


its a shame you can not trust some people, your freinds bought them in good faith its a chance you take when other people are buying for you,

cheers spencer............

----------


## malepyxiefrog

> Okey thanks for the advice, it wasnt me who picked them up so they just went for big head and "Adspersus" as they said they where. I will not give up finding me a giant male finally i will get one. 
> 
> does the dwarfs grow to get that big to? 6 inch?
> 
> Cheers / Stefan


HMMM. I am not sure, but there is a girl on her and youtube with a male dwarf. Her frogs name is Chuy, and the frog is like 5- 6 inches I believe. Also I think that she has a few pics of her frog.

----------


## Malachi

I have also heard of pet stores "getting rid of" dwarfs after they are informed they are mislabeled.

----------


## spencerburgo

this is what they should look like, here is a picture of one of my young males


cheers spencer...............

----------


## malepyxiefrog

Ask Jeff Kennedy if he still has some. I will get my first new male giant from him on Wed, and he will ship it on Tuesday.

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Here's a 4 inch male for you to compare it to.

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

jeff kennedy...that is 100% female...lol

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Here's a female for you DeeJay...

----------


## Eel Noob

Amazing photos Jeff, that's the best and cutest female picture I have ever seen.

----------


## EpicFrogMan

> jeff kennedy...that is 100% female...lol


more like 100% little male monster..

----------


## Eel Noob

> Here's a 4 inch male for you to compare it to.



Reminds me alot of Champ.

----------


## spencerburgo

> Here's a 4 inch male for you to compare it to.


who ate all the pies lol,

cheers spencer.............

----------


## Kevin1

Ok I should clear some stuff up. Malepyxiefrog, they call them dwarfs for a reason, on average they grow to be much smaller than adspersus no matter how old they are.
Secondly, more importantly, These frogs, from my understand with the pyxicephalus guide some of us took part in, Appear to by what we now call true edulis. The species we've seen for years bred by the frog ranch are possibly a new species.

----------


## malepyxiefrog

> Here's a 4 inch male for you to compare it to.


Heh. That is the frog that I am getting too.

----------


## Roidrage

> Ok I should clear some stuff up. Malepyxiefrog, they call them dwarfs for a reason, on average they grow to be much smaller than adspersus no matter how old they are.
> Secondly, more importantly, These frogs, from my understand with the pyxicephalus guide some of us took part in, Appear to by what we now call true edulis. The species we've seen for years bred by the frog ranch are possibly a new species.


 
Thanks all for the pictures of males and info! Its good when discussions take place. 

Looking at those true giants you posted they are reaal nice!

Are my frogs Edulis or ? I watch them late night yesterday man they can jump. Up and down in the water and so on, my dog was all messed up from the sound, active as hell.

Cheers // Stefan

----------


## Eel Noob

> Thanks all for the pictures of males and info! Its good when discussions take place. 
> 
> Looking at those true giants you posted they are reaal nice!
> 
> Are my frogs Edulis or ? I watch them late night yesterday man they can jump. Up and down in the water and so on, my dog was all messed up from the sound, active as hell.
> 
> Cheers // Stefan



I'll stick with my original post and guess that these could be undescribed subspecies.

----------


## malepyxiefrog

> Thanks all for the pictures of males and info! Its good when discussions take place. 
> 
> Looking at those true giants you posted they are reaal nice!
> 
> Are my frogs Edulis or ? I watch them late night yesterday man they can jump. Up and down in the water and so on, my dog was all messed up from the sound, active as hell.
> 
> Cheers // Stefan


Hi, well there are a lot of giants people are selling. Just keep a look out on this forum or on another. I bet you that these stores online probably have giants bust don't know which is which, or they think that they are the same thing. I bet that someone on here will sell a giant male pyxie frog some day.

----------


## spencerburgo

> Hi, well there are a lot of giants people are selling. Just keep a look out on this forum or on another. I bet you that these stores online probably have giants bust don't know which is which, or they think that they are the same thing. I bet that someone on here will sell a giant male pyxie frog some day.


 the problem he has is he lives in sweeden i think! dont quote me on that though, over your country there seems to be plenty for sale all though i dont no how you,s are on sending stuff from state to state and you have the frog ranch actually producing adspersus, god i wished i lived in the states,

cheers spencer.............

----------


## Kevin1

> Thanks all for the pictures of males and info! Its good when discussions take place. 
> 
> Looking at those true giants you posted they are reaal nice!
> 
> Are my frogs Edulis or ? I watch them late night yesterday man they can jump. Up and down in the water and so on, my dog was all messed up from the sound, active as hell.
> 
> Cheers // Stefan


yes your frogs appear to be true edulis. You and perhaps others if interested should take a look at this thread-http://www.frogforum.net/african-bullfrogs/3805-pyxicephalus-differences.html
As it turns out the frogs many of us first thought of as edulis are actually not quite the same frog as described by science.

----------


## malepyxiefrog

> Thanks all for the pictures of males and info! Its good when discussions take place. 
> 
> Looking at those true giants you posted they are reaal nice!
> 
> Are my frogs Edulis or ? I watch them late night yesterday man they can jump. Up and down in the water and so on, my dog was all messed up from the sound, active as hell.
> 
> Cheers // Stefan


Well all we have to say is that you have 100% dwarfs.

----------


## Roidrage

> the problem he has is he lives in sweeden i think! dont quote me on that though, over your country there seems to be plenty for sale all though i dont no how you,s are on sending stuff from state to state and you have the frog ranch actually producing adspersus, god i wished i lived in the states,
> 
> cheers spencer.............


 
Yeah i live in sweden and here they are very rare! Had luck getting me one female. But im gonna keep my eyes open and ask around until i find one. 

Ah okey true edulis, Yeah one of them the lighter one is a beautiful specimen real nice colors and head! 

One in big terrarium and one in a petbox with a heatmat under. See which gonna grow the best.

Cheers // Stefan

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

> Amazing photos Jeff, that's the best and cutest female picture I have ever seen.


Thanks for the kind words Boon!! That means a lot coming from another member that always posts amazing photos. I can't take the credit for it though. It's the handiwork of my talented fiance' Ella (Mordecai on Frog Forum). We have a ton of cool feeding photos on our FaceBook page. Go there and "Like" us and see the great photos that we are always uploading!!

Jela&#039;s Phat Phibs & BadAss Beardies | Facebook

----------


## Apophysis

I have read somewhere that there are actually a third species in the Pyxicephalus family. It is called Pyxicephalus obbianus. It might be that species maybe?

Not in the pet trade it said,but the germans catch everything they can,so they might be WC youngsters of the third species. OR they are like have been said before,edulis.

Stefan,hör med ormar o sånt i ängelholm,han kan ta hem såna grodor skulle jag tro.
Jag har själv köpt en av han på en Malmömässa. Sålde den senare,vilket jag ångrar.
Det var den äkta varianten iaf.

----------


## Kevin1

Yes there is a third species but it is very rare and unlikely that it made it's way into the pet trade. Like I said if you take a look at the link I posted it will explain a lot.

----------


## Eel Noob

> Thanks for the kind words Boon!! That means a lot coming from another member that always posts amazing photos. I can't take the credit for it though. It's the handiwork of my talented fiance' Ella (Mordecai on Frog Forum). We have a ton of cool feeding photos on our FaceBook page. Go there and "Like" us and see the great photos that we are always uploading!!
> 
> Jela&#039;s Phat Phibs & BadAss Beardies | Facebook


Even more amazing photos on FB :EEK!:  :Big Applause:

----------

